# help with ipod



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

ds just got a ipod it has the icon for itunes & app store he knows how to connect with the internet on it via wi fi on the ipod, but since we dont have wifi at the house is there any way to use our home computer (dial up)internet connection (i guess with usb connection) so he can access the ap stoe on his ipod so he can down load games.
thanks for any help


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Hrm...not that I know of. He's probably stuck surfing the App Store from within iTunes, downloading it in iTunes, and then syncing it with his iPod.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> Hrm...not that I know of. He's probably stuck surfing the App Store from within iTunes, downloading it in iTunes, and then syncing it with his iPod.


Isn't the i App Store available on PC's?

Guess not but here is a way. FaceBook Appstore. Has all the apps available.

http://www.facebook.com/AppStore


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If your ipod is not 3g enabled the only way its going to work is to pay a vist to your local Macdonalds or library and use their wifi hotspots.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

So, get a router if this is going to be an ongoing thing.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> So, get a router if this is going to be an ongoing thing.


she is on dial up.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> she is on dial up.



You use ICS. This is very nice description of how to do it and you can do it with standard broadband router, dont have to chase down older one specially designed to allow emergency dialup connection though that would work too. http://www.notebookforums.com/t/1138...reless-dial-up


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd agree with HJ; but that IS sort of the computer equivalent of putting a spoiler on a Geo Metro. lol


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I could say one should think how one is going to connect before buying an ipod, but he has it now so what are alternatives??? Sell the ipod? Routers are realtively cheap especially compared to cost of an ipod, and the ipod isnt going to do dialup, it need wifi. So you buy a $25 router off Amazon and be done with it. Beats driving to library or McD every time you want to connect with the ipod???


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Kung said:


> I'd agree with HJ; but that IS sort of the computer equivalent of putting a spoiler on a Geo Metro. lol


But the racing slicks and super charger are nice, you have to admit.....


----------

